# Leer y escribir sram 6116



## soundstream32 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola saludos tengo que hacer un circuito que entre otras cosas lea y escriba una memoria ram 6116, así es que decidí empezar por eso leer y escribirla. Busque información y encontré un esquema, de igual forma busqué información aquí pero no encontré nada que me ayudara con mi problema. La cuestión es que ya realicé el diagrama en el multisim pero no logro hacer que escriba y lea en las direcciones de memoria, por ejemplo escribo en una dirección un dato luego mando a leer otra dirección y me aparece el mismo dato si alguien me pudiera decir si el circuito que realicé esta mal, o estoy haciendo algo mal al meterle los datos se los agradecería mucho. De antemano gracias a todos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 18, 2013)

Amigo, sube el esquema en formato imagen. Bueno, la entrada CS, puedes dejarla con potencial a GND.
Respecto a las entradas I/O de la memoria RAM que no utilizas, NO puedes conectarlas a GND o +V, pues en una prueba fisica del dispositivo, generas un cortocircuito en la misma, segun el dato que entrega. Para ello puedes conectarles resistencias a modo pull up/down.
El valor de las resistencias que utilizas, si son de 1M, es un valor excesivo, prueba con 3k3.
Al menos las condiciones logicas parecen estar bien en el diagrama, puede que el simulador te de un falso funcionamiento.


----------



## soundstream32 (Feb 19, 2013)

gracias por tu respuesta en cuanto a las i/o que no utilizo solo las conecte a tierra para ver si era por eso por lo que no funcionaba el circuito cuando lo arme las pienso dejar volando no se si esto tampoco sea valido en cuanto al simulador realmente no se que este pasando ya que encontre una practica donde indica realizar esas conecciones en el mismo simulador asi es que pienso que deberia de funcionar, como lo dije anteriormente entre otras cosas el circuito tiene que realizar la escritura y lectura de la memoria por lo que requiero del simulador para hacer el diseño ya que realizarlo fisicamente seria algo complejo estar a prueba y error ademas de que puedo tronar algun circuito y ps prefiero no andar gastando en circuitos, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con el problema se los agradeceria demasiado. asi mismo si alguien tiene el simulador y lo puede probar para ver si estoy yo haciendo mal las cosas a la hora introducir las señales de control de igual forma se lo voy a agradecer espero me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola soundstream32

Tal vez ya visitaste este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/comprobador-memoria-ram-eprom-67466/#post590999
podrías sacar allá algunas ideas para desarrollar tu circuito.

También por acá podría servirte algo de lo que se discute.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/conectar-eeprom-m27c256-al-pic-87337/#post735905

Algo un poco más difícil de entender se localiza en este enlace.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=730064#post730064

Espero haberte ayudado con esa información.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

